
A major new Intel processor flaw could defeat encryption and DRM protections - JakeWesorick
https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/6/21167782/intel-processor-flaw-root-of-trust-csme-security-vulnerability
======
SQueeeeeL
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAND#Reception](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RDRAND#Reception)

I'm inclined to believe this wasn't a "flaw" and was intentional design.

